# Samsung GT-15503T (Galaxy 5) Won't pick up WLAN SSID



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

My phone is running android 2.2.1 and I'm using a Belkin Wireless-N Router. The router is on, and our computers, iPads and printer all connect to it without trouble. But when my droid scans for networks in the area.

The SSID won't even show up in the WiFi settings, even after manually making the phone scan again. I have tried manually entering the WiFi settings into the phone (SSID, PSK, authentication type, etc..) but the the phone says that the net work is remembered, but not in range, as though it didn't exist

The router is set up with WPA and WPA2 personal security, with WPA2 - PSK authentification. According to the settings available on the phone, the phone supports all these.

I tried restoring the router to its factory settings and then setting it back up with the same SSID and PSK (for convenience of other connected devices) but to no avail.
My brother has an identical phone with the same Android version and his has the same problem.

Thanks for your time.

*Edit:* It's also worth mentioning that I'm certain SSID hiding, or any kind of stealth mode, is not enabled on my router.


----------



## turnbulldst (Nov 24, 2011)

Have you tried doing a firmware update on your phone? Otherwise you could get your router to use "g" mode only and see if it shows up then, it may be an issue with the phone recognising the N signal


----------



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, I had just recently updated my phone's firmware through Kies, but it didn't make any difference.
I'm away this weekend, but I'll try using "g" mode only when I get back. Thanks for the advice.

I'm not entirely sure (as I can't access it right now), but my router might have "g" mode listed under a different name. So if anyone could explain exactly what it is, that would be much appreciated.

Also, will using "g mode only" affect performance?

For the record: My dad just got a Samsung Galaxy Tablet and it has the exact same problem with our WiFi, but, like my phone, it will connect to other networks just fine.


----------



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok. I tried it, but still, none of our android devices can connect to the network.


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

Does your device pick up any other signals? If it is not picking up signals at all then it may be your wifi crystal, which is a hardware problem


----------

